
Small Indiana county sends more people to prison than SF and Durham. Why? - adamnemecek
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/09/02/upshot/new-geography-of-prisons.html
======
brianjking
"I'm proud that we send more people to prison..." Wow, Indiana, yet another
reason your state disgusts me.

